# Wonky Pets Rescue



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello All,
I don't usually do this sort of thing but here goes...... The above named charity are in financial difficulties, they have a £2.5k vet bill that they are unable to pay and so many "inmates" that they are unable to accept any more unless they can re-home some. They do a fantastic job and specialise in rescuing Great Danes, which as you know are very close to my heart. 
Take a look at their website or their Facebook page on wonkypetsrescue.co.uk and see some of the sad cases that they have turned around and found new homes for.

If everyone who reads this could spare just £1 it would make a fantastic difference to the future of this very worthwhile cause.

I first became aware of their problem via my Facebook page yesterday lunchtime and by last night they had donations via Paypal of nearly £800, it would be great if we could clear their debt by the end of the bank holiday weekend i    

Mel.


----------

